# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Joist Hanger Alternatives

## frog_hopper

Hi, 
Just wondering if ther is an alternative to using joist hangers. To my mind, they look untidy. 
Situation: 
Looking at extending out our front balcony. Current balcony is a suspended concrete slab. Going to have a ledger attached to the edge of the suspended slab, and need to attach the joists to the ledger for the deck extension.  
I need it to look neat and tidy as it is above the entrance to our house (which is quite low). Is end nailing a possibility? Can't have the joists sitting on top of the ledger due to height restrictions. 
frog_hopper

----------


## dcwalker

In a situation like this I also avoid using joist hangers. They look pretty ordinary don't they? 
You really mustn't end-nail your joists as it simply isn't strong enough. The joists will pull away from the ledger and eventually fail. 
Bolt your ledger to the wall as usual then attach a batten onto the bottom of the ledger. Screw the batten to the ledger with the appropriate size batten screws - one screw under each each joist. Sit your joists on top of the batten and screw or nail in place.  
I've attached a drawing. 
Regards 
Damien

----------


## oohsam

Yeah. You can use a ledger strip...
Here is what i mean. Much neater. I'm not sure on the specs req'd to meet guidelines but its done in the industry.   
You can also notch them.

----------


## PlasterPro

Have you thought about linning the ubder side of balcony with something. timber decking seems to be in vouge at the moment but any kind of timber batter is avaliable. or ac sheet depending on whats on top of course.
 You would be able to extend this under the origanal suspended slab which would remove the the add on look of timber meeting concrete. As it is at front door to house I would like it as neat as possiblie.Just a thought

----------


## UteMad

Your choices     
whether you sit the joist on the plant on ledger or cut it over will depend on whether you want the bottom flat and what size plate your using.. 
cheers utemad

----------

